# رواد السلامة فى الوطن العربى



## sayed00 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوانى

السلام عليكم

من العنوان عالية الكثير منا يريد ان يعرف من هم هؤلاء الرواد

نحن فى منتديات سلامتك كما عودناكم بكل جديد لكن هذه المرة انتم من سوف يأتى و يرشح هؤلاء الرواد كل فى بلدة 

لكن بشروط الرواد "انتم تعلمون ان كلمة رواد تطلق على الرعيل الاول و المتميزين الذين خدمو المجال و نركز ان يكونو من الاقطار العربية 

ان شاء الله عندما ننتهى من قائمة الرواد سوف يكون لدينا قائمتين - احداهم للمتخصصين و اخرى للمتميزين فى المجال

لكن دعونا نركز الان فى قائمة الرواد

الشروط التى وضعناة فى سلامتك و قد شاركنى فيها احد اساتذة المجال 

*شروط الانضمام لقائمة رواد السلامة العربية
على المترشح لقائمة الرواد ان يتوفر فية على الاقل احد الشروط التالية:*1*ان يكون المترشح مستشار بهيئة دولية (منظمة العمل الدولية - منظمة العمل العربية - منظمة الصحة العالمية ..الخ)*2*ان يكون المترشح أستاذ جامعى فى مجال التخصص ، و له إهتمامت بالخدمة العامة فى هذا المجال*3*ان يكون المترشح رائد فى دولته (أو لمن تولى منصب رفيع فيها - شارك فى وضع قانون لها)*4*ان يكون المترشح أسس جمعية فى هذا المجال أو أسس منتدى أو أصدر جريدة أو صحيفة متخصصة فى ذلك المجال*5*ان يكون المترشح له مقالات منشورة محلية أو عالمية فى مجلات علمية متخصصة فى ذلك المجال*6*ان يكون المترشح حاصلا على درجة علمية ( دكتوراه على الأقل ) فى أحد مجالات التخصص*7*ان يكون المترشح له كتب منشورة فى مجال التخصص*

ما هو الغرض من وراء هذا العمل؟؟

1. هؤلاء اصحاب فضل على الكثير و على المجال عموما فلابد من القاء الضوء عليهم
2. الرعيل الحالى يحتاج المساندة - و من غير الرواد يدلنا على الطريق فقد ابدى الكثير من الاساتذة ان يقدمو كل الدعم و المشورة
3. نعرف كيف وصلو لهذا المستوى لنتبعهم
4. ربما يأتى اليوم لنلتقى سويا و نكرمهم وجها لوجة و هذا مخطط لة

اخوانى

الموضوع محتاج الى دعمكم و ترشيحاتكم و كل من يجد فى الفكرة جيدة ا ينقلها الى كل العاملين فى المجال 

قائمة الشرف لرواد السلامة العربية - من هم رواد السلامة فى بلدك - ادخل و شارك - من هنا

منتظرينكم تشاركونا بترشيحاتكم و سوف تكون هناك لجنة لفرز الترشيحات و من تنطبق علية الشروط سوف يكون فى القائمة النهائية و الى سوف تنشر للجميع


تحياتى


----------



## sayed00 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوان
م. غسان - دكتور عدنان - م.احمد اسعد - م.صفوان اخوانى جميعا اعضاء منتدى المهندسين العرب نريد منكم المشاركة - اكيد لديكم ما تضيفونة للقائمة 

منتظرينكم


----------



## تمبيزة (18 سبتمبر 2010)

هذه بيروقراطية يا أخي 
لماذا يجب أن نكون أعضاء في منظمة دولية حتى نصير روادا
لمعلوماتك أن العمل ليس في المنظمات بل العمل يكون في الميدان بنشر ثقافة السلامة 
تحياتي
الجزائري


----------



## sayed00 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

تمبيزة قال:


> هذه بيروقراطية يا أخي
> لماذا يجب أن نكون أعضاء في منظمة دولية حتى نصير روادا
> لمعلوماتك أن العمل ليس في المنظمات بل العمل يكون في الميدان بنشر ثقافة السلامة
> تحياتي
> الجزائري


 
هذا رايك اخى الكريم و تشكر علية 

اذا من هم الرواد من وجهة نظرك؟

من يعمل فى الميدان يحتاج دليل يعلمة و يرشدة و يسن له القوانين و يدربة و يصدر و يؤلف لة الكتب و يصدر لة الابحاث و يجرى التجارب ووووو

هؤلاء العاملين فى الميدان لهم قائمة سوف تتبع الرواد و هم المتخصصين 

تحياتى


----------



## تمبيزة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي
الحقيقة أننا نعمل حسب القوانين و السياسات العلمية إمريكية أو أروبية (British or american standards) كانت في شمال إفريقا أو في الخليج و أتمنى أن نجد قوانين عربية خالصة (غير مترجمة) 

شكرا


----------



## safety113 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

معلم سيد:
اشكرك من كل قلبي على هذه البادرة الرائعة والتي تمثل بحق قمة الوفاء للشموع التي احترقت حتى تضيء الطريق لغيرها
لكن معلوماتي جدا ضعيفة بهذا المجال
ولكني اعرف بعض الاعلام وهم
الاستاذ آدم البربري صاحب اليد الطولى في هذا المجال 
وكذلك المهندس غسان خليل علوة استاذنا كلنا
وارشح الدكتور وجدي سيفين العلم المعروف
لانهم بعض ممن اعرفهم من الذين يستحقون ذلك في الوقت الحاضر​


----------



## sayed00 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

من قال لك اخى انة لا توجد قوانين و تشريعات عربية

هناك تشريعات عربية فى كل الدول العربية


----------



## تمبيزة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

إنها غير مطبقة يا أخي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مبادرة جميلة تشكر عليها أخ سيد
وسأشارك فيها بإذن الله
أما بخصوص الرواد نعم يجب أن نحترم ونجل من وضع وأنار لنا الدرب وعلمنا المبادئ وساهم معنا في تطوير ذاتنا بحب وإخلاص دون انتظار اي مردود مادي منا فهؤلاء هم الذين يجب اعتبارهم رواد أما من يقوم بالتدريب مقابل هدف مادي فقط فلي تحفظ على ترشيحهم
(واشدد على مادي فقط فلا مانع من الاستفادة المادية بشكل معقول ولكن نجد بعضهم لا بعطون أي معلومة دون مقابل والبعض منهم نجد أن لهم مواقع انترنت من أجل الربح فقط دون أن تجد في الموقع أي معلومة مفيدة فعلى سبيل المثال موقعي استفدت منه ولكن في المقابل أضع فيه الكثير من المعلومات وهناك من شجعني على ذلك وأكن لهم الفضل)
واعذروني للاطالة
وإنشاء الله يكون لدينا دليل بهؤلاء الرواد ونقوم بعمل موضوع مثبت بأسمائهم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

من جهتي أرشح لرواد العمل العربي:

 د. محمود ابراهيم:
مدير المعهد العربي للسلامة المهنية بدمشق التابع لمنظمة العمل العربية
خبير معتمد في منظمة العمل العربية
خبير معتمد في منظمة العمل الدولية

د. أكرم ريشة:
مستشار السلامة المهنية في المؤسسة العامة للتامينات الاجتماعية بدمشق
خبير معتمد في منظمة العمل العربية
خبير معتمد في منظمة العمل الدولية
وقد شاركوا وأقاموا الكثير من الدورات والندوات العربية والعالمية في مجال السلامة المهنية

وهم بحق من دفعني لتطوير ذاتي في العمل وفي المحاضرات
حتى أصبحت اشاركهم في المحاضرات والدورات التي ينفذها المعهد العربي للسلامة المهنية وأماكن أخرى


----------



## sayed00 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور مهندس غسان على الترشيح للسادة الدكاترة و اتمنى ان تزيد من الترشيحات حيث ان الاخوة فى سوريا كثير 

و استأذنك ان تضع نفس الاسماء فى الموضوع على سلامتك حتى يكونو تحت ترشيحك و تكون كل الترشيحات و الاسماء هناك حتى لا نشتت الموضوع 

منتظر مشاركتك بأكثر من ذلك


تحياتى


----------



## sayed00 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوانى

الموضوع فى غاية الاهمية و نريد ان نغطى كل الدول العربية و لا نريد ان نسهو عن عالم او رائد خدم المجال

القائمة سوف تكون مرجع للجميع و سوف تعمم على كل من لهم علاقة بالسلامة و الصحة المهنية و بالطبع سوف نرجع لهم جميعا للمشورة 

هناك بكل تأكيد رواد فى السعودية و العراق و قطر و الامارات و المغرب و الجزائر و لبنان و فلسطين و الاردن و السودان و موريتنيا و البحرين و لبيا و تونس و لا اريد ان انسى اى دولة

اخوانى فى هذه الدول رشح من تعرفهم و حرك بحثك و سؤالك عن من هم رواد المجال فى بلدك و شاركنا فى سلامتك بأسمائهم

سوف يتم الاعلان عن القائمة للفئة الاولى - الرواد - فى نهاية السنة 2010 

و كما تعلمون لدينا قائمتين سوف نبدء فيهم قريبا

قائمة خبراء السلامة العرب
قائمة المميزين فى المجال

قائمة الخبراء هى المستوى الثانى الذى يلى الرواد و سوف ترون شروطها قريبا

قائمة المميزين و هى المستوى الثالث و تلى الخبراء و ايضا سوف ترون شروطها قريبا

منتظرينكم


----------



## sayed00 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

منتظركم اخوانى


----------



## م.بسام شحادة (13 فبراير 2011)

من رواد السلامة والصحة المهنية هم محاضري معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية في عمان_ ماركا/ الاردن ولهم باع طويل في هذا المجال وخاصة د. محمد حسني علقم وزملاءه


----------

